# OH WOW! Green Water



## SSnakesii (Feb 6, 2007)

OH WOW! I like green but not this green, yikes. So last week my tank went from cloudy to just green. I blacked out the tank for 3 days but not much happened maybe a little less green. So I went and hooked up my hot mag with micron filter with Diacom powder mixed in. In 12 hours and a water change, I have lost about half of my green stuff. If this dosen't work I am going to get a UV filter.
My Question: During this period should I continue lighting(95w), Co2ing(pres),and dosing(EI Dry) etc? I had stopped everything during the dark period
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I've had it so bad you couldn't see the fish, I tried a lot of techniques but in the end I bought a UV unit and in less than 72 hrs it was gone.


----------



## dspadafore (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree. A UV filter did the job for me. Run it for a couple of days and the water will clear. Then do a water change.


----------

